# Quiz, nice to meet you.......



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

I wil ask a question.
You wil answer this question.
Than you invent a question.

My question:

What is your favorite TV serial?

:rockon:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Gray's Anatomy


What is your favorite food?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmm..

I really like Project Runway...or documentary type shows, I usually choose books over the TV though..But I will put a book down for Project Runway and I love the Project RunGay blog! lol They crack me up.

And a question back?

What are your hobbies?

Mine would be reading, sewing, shopping and anything Havanese! 

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

My favorite show would be Grey's as well....favorite food would be biscuts-n-gravy..mmm good!!! hobby would be shopping for Jillee,reading,and playin with my nephews...not really a hobby but that is what I do alot!!!
My question....which is your favorite season of the year...mine is fall!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I love the HGTV shows - my fav is Divine Design. 
Hobbies - scrapbooking, cross stitching, playing with Sis, gardening
Favorite Season - Spring Time - I love flowers.

What is your favorite piece of crystal/china?

Mine is a some china that was my husbands grandmothers. It's the currier and ives.


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

My favorite piece of crystal is a Lenox Flower Vase. I love to have fresh flowers and I use it every week with fresh flowers.

What is your favorite flower?

Mine is a bubby rose.


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

I forgot my favorite TV program is 2 1/2 Men
My hobbies: reading, jewlery making.
Favorite season is Fall.

Now what is your favorite flower?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Favorite TV program: Boston Legal
Hobbbies: reading, writing
Favorite flower: Tuberose
What's your the most memorable place of vacation?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

New favorite tv shows: The Real Housewives of Orange County (I can't believe people *really* live like that), The Biggest Loser (moving stories about people whose lives totally change with huge weight losses), Project Runway (just because). Older favorites, anything HGTV, especially HouseHunters, Divine Design, Designed to Sell.

Favorite piece of crystal, china -- my swarovski pieces.
Favorite hobbies, graphic design, writing, reading, our babies
Favorite flower - hibiscus
Favorite food - anything fattening and or sweet or salty ound:

My question who is your favorite person (outside of your family) can be living or dead or can be historical figure.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

TV shows.. I rarely watch TV
Hobbies: reading, boating, fishing, hiking
Favorite season Fall!!!
Favorite crystal: Crystal Bowl with Elephants embossed all around the top edge
Favorite Flower: Lilacs
Favorite food: Eastern Indian
Most memorable vacation: Virgin Islands, Scotland, Germany (hard to pick just one!)
Favorie person: Jesus!

What was your biggest surprise in life?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Favorite TV shows - I hate to miss 2-1/2 Men, Gray's Anatomy, House and Amazing Race. Other shows I like are Little People/Big World and Jon and Kate +8. 
Favorite Flower - orchids
Hobbies - growing orchids, reading, quilting
Favorite season - summer
Favorite food - anything I crave at the moment
Most memorable vacation - Hawaii and Cape Cod with the pups
Favorite crystal/china - not, mine is pottery... a Hopi bowl I love


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

favorite tv show - House
favorite flower - lilacs
favorite hobby - reading
favorite season - fall 
favorite food - Italian
favorite vacation - camping in Maine when our kids were young
favorite crystal - heirloom footed cake plate

What's your favorite way to relax?


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Ooops, forgot to add -

favorite person - I love anything about Abe Lincoln
favorite surprise - when I found out I was pregnant for the first time...now how did that happen????


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow..this is growing to many q's! lol..

TV shows.. Already answered, Project Runway!
Hobbies: Already answered...sewing, reading, shopping, Havs!
Favorite season Spring/Summer!
Favorite crystal: Crystal Tiffany's bowl, wedding gift...GORGEOUS!
Favorite Flower: Birds of Paradise and Ginger
Favorite food: Gosh, Life Cereal or Golden Grahams is what I eat the most of and have to keep in the house at ALL times, so I guess that'd be it!
Most memorable vacation: Hmm..probably my cruise to Belize and Cozumel
Favorie person: Hard Question?! Lots of people in history I would love to meet, but I don't know who'd be my fave
What was your biggest surprise in life? Hmm..I'd say my oldest son, from conception til' now, he's just been a shining light.

What's your favorite way to relax? Definately snuggled up with hot coffee, Gucci and a great novel!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

suzyfrtz said:


> Ooops, forgot to add -
> 
> favorite person - I love anything about Abe Lincoln
> favorite surprise - when I found out I was pregnant for the first time...now how did that happen????


I love anything about Abe Lincoln too.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I could not pick one....my parents....they are my best friends and I would not be here without them....they are always there for me and we have a lot of fun together!! Crystal...do not have any. Favorite flower..gerber daisy!! Most memorable vacation would be our honeymoon in Jamaica!!!! So much fun!!!! Favorite surprise in life...when my hubby proposed to me at the dinner table on Thanksgiving in front of my whole family.Favorite way to relax...curled up on the couch with my babies and my hubby!!
Most embarrasing moment?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

This is fun!
Favortie TV - 2 1/2 Men, Original Law & Order, Boston Legal
Hobbie - Dogs training /showing, photography.
Food - peanuts
Flower - Crocus 
Season - Spring
Vacation - Trip to New York City
Crystal - ???
Favorite Person - Helen Keller
Relaxation - Walking the dogs.
Embarrasing moment - too many to tell. lol

What is your all time favorite Movie? Mine "Sound of Music"


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

My favorite movie would be...Sweet November,Catch and Release,and many more!!!
I really like this thread!!! its alot of fun..
Favorite animal movie...Lady and the Tramp


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Favortie TV - I am also a strong Project Runway fan!
Hobbie - Havanese/ Dancing/ Reading
Food - watermelon 
Flower - Hydrangea 
Season - Spring
Vacation - Trip to Mexico
Crystal - A pattern called Desert Rose
Favorite Person - Norah Jones/ Jack Johnson/ My Family
Relaxation - Playing with Norah, looking at puppies, dancing
Embarrasing moment - when I fall or slip in public places (happens quite often lol)
Movie - Juno, Hairspray ( most musicals) The money Pit

Where is your favorite place to be?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

My favorite place to be is with my family!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

This list could get really long...it is fun reading and learning new things from our forum family!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have an easy embarrassing moments story. Being in real estate, I am in other people's houses a lot. One day, years ago, I had a listing that was very hard to sell. It was in a lovely development in a great area and had lots of potential. It also had the equivalent of a rain forest in the house. The owner, a single woman, had a greenhouse room extension that was improperly done and where the sections of roof met, it would rain heavily into the room when there was a downpour.

After months and months of accompanying the key for showing after showing, we finally found a buyer. Fast forward to the day of the inspection. I walked into the house two steps in front of the mother of the young woman buying. I was surprised to see a sink full of dishes and a messy overall look since I'd told the owner the date and time of the appointment. 

We walked through the kitchen and just down the hall was an open door to the master bedroom, which was occupied -- very, very occupied. Trying to think fast, before the clients could see the show I was exposed (a good word) to, I quickly stepped back toward the kitchen and announced (loudly) hi, is anybody home? Nobody but I was the wiser, but it taught me a good lesson. Even when I'm told to use a key, that nobody will be home, I knock, ring the bell and then use the key, just in case. Oh, and BTW, they didn't buy the house. It was pouring the day of the inspection. ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ummmm...... not to be a party pooper or anything, but maybe I'm not understanding the game well??? 

When I read Ans' first post, I thought the game was that the very next person after Ans, answered her question, then asked a question of her/his own.... then the following person, ONLY answered the previous question before asking a new one. Am I wrong?? OR are we to answer ALL the questions as they build up, which is cool too! 

and nooooooooo...... I am NOT blond! ound: :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Whatever her intention, it's fun to hear the answers everyone has to the different topics.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi..this is fun. I'm new & it;s great to learn so much about everyone! Ok....here's the scoop on me (warning: I think I'm a little boring)

Favortie TV Show - Not much into TV, but I would have to say, The Dog Whisperer & anything on HGTV

Hobbies - Sewing, quilting, shopping, jewelry making (which sort of falls under the category of "job" too)

Favortie Food - Lobster
Flower - Lilacs
Season - SUMMER!!!! (oh, how I miss it!)
Vacation - Disney was most memorable, but Lake Placid is my favorite place to visit
Crystal - My favorite piece is our wedding glasses
Favorite Person - my kids & husband....do they count?
Relaxation - sewing & boating
Embarrasing moment - there are way too many to count, I can't think of one in particular right now....I'll let you know!
Movie - Wedding Crashers, 40 Year old Virgin

Where is your favorite place to be? on our boat, with my husband & kids

My question: What's your biggest pet peeve??? mine would be a messy house


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Geri, you are absolutely right of course! The game is a good idea and so here goes ...... 

Favortie TV Show - 24, ER
Hobbies - computer/forum!, Scrabble, reading, scrapbooking
Favorite Food - too many to choose from! Love Italian, Greek and sweets
Flower - Lilacs
Season - Fall
Vacation - Italy was amazing, loved San Francisco and fave ocean town to visit is Wells, Maine
Crystal - don't care for it
Favorite Person - my dad
Relaxation - reading, watching t.v., scrabble
Embarrasing moment - getting caught telling a lie
Movie - Ghost, Always, Moonstruck, Billy Elliot
Where is your favorite place to be? among friends and family
What's your biggest pet peeve? disrespect and dirty hands! lol

*My question: * If nothing could stop you (not health, money, etc...), what would you be doing a year from now??


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Geri, your embarrassing moment is a whopper!!!!! ound: I can't imagine...... LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL @ the 'embarrasing moment'! Wow, that is one, indeed!

I think my biggest pet peeve is blatant 'hypocrisy' and stereotyping irks me a tad, a dirty house and last minute 'demands' (like this morning when my son told me he didn't have any jeans that fit to wear to school! UGH! :frusty

My favorite person? since yall' are including family, it would be my grandmother, Martha, may she rest in peace. :kiss:

Favorite place to be? Home!

A year from now? Well, maybe it would be nice to win a big Mega Millions Jackpot and do LOTS of shopping! 

Kara


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Embarrasing moment: WELL..since "IMAMURPH", I could write a book!

One time though I had to fly up to Washington on business and was late in catching the plane. It was winter and I was all bundled up and loaded down with briefcase and other mutliple items that I was hand carrying. As I rushed to take the middle seat next to a Japanese businessman, I just plopped down with all of my stuff, thinking I would just catch my breath before trying to store it all under the front seat. Well, suddenly I heard this very excited Japanese verbage and when I glanced to my right I noticed that this gentleman was staring straight ahead as though someone had nailed him to his seat!
Well, shifting my gaze from his eyes I noticed that ALL of my long hair had fanned out over this man's entire chest! And although I was quick to pull it all off, he was clearly mortified to the point that he stayed staring straight ahead for the entire flight!
(Thank God it was only a quick 20 minuets from Oregon to Washington!) :redface:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

*This is SO COOL!*

TV program(s): The Office and Project Runway

Food: Ice Cream (Blue Bunny Chocolate Chunk!)

Hobbies: Sewing, reading, crossword puzzles

Season: Autumn

Crystal/China: My grandma's tiny teacup and saucer

Flower: Carnations

Vacation: Lake Placid, NY and Wildwood Crest, NJ

Favorite Person: Pope John Paul II

Best Surprise: When my National Honor Society kids planned (and pulled off!) an amazing surprise retirement party for me!

MY QUESTION:

Favorite author (Mine is John Grisham and Jan Karol


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Jacklyn Weeks said:


> Favortie TV - I am also a strong Project Runway fan!
> Hobbie - Havanese/ Dancing/ Reading
> Food - watermelon
> Flower - Hydrangea
> ...


DESERT ROSE!!! I LOVE that, too, but it's like telling people you have a HAV..."Huh? What's THAT?!)

My fave place to be: out on our sunporch, any time of year!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

*Blond*



marjrc said:


> Ummmm...... not to be a party pooper or anything, but maybe I'm not understanding the game well???
> 
> When I read Ans' first post, I thought the game was that the very next person after Ans, answered her question, then asked a question of her/his own.... then the following person, ONLY answered the previous question before asking a new one. Am I wrong?? OR are we to answer ALL the questions as they build up, which is cool too!
> 
> and nooooooooo...... I am NOT blond! ound: :biggrin1:


OK...now THAT could end up being a HUMONGOUS Thread...BLOND JOKES!

PS... I am...


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

*Lake Placid...*



mom23girls said:


> Hi..this is fun. I'm new & it;s great to learn so much about everyone! Ok....here's the scoop on me (warning: I think I'm a little boring)
> 
> Favortie TV Show - Not much into TV, but I would have to say, The Dog Whisperer & anything on HGTV
> 
> ...


...is where we went on our honeymoon 39 years ago, and we go back TWICE every year (Molly comes with us!). When I read that you're from Upstate NY, my first thought was "Lucky, lucky YOU!"...It's amazingly beautiful!

Maureen and Molly


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

*You have my vote...*



Ans said:


> I wil ask a question.
> You wil answer this question.
> Than you invent a question.
> 
> ...


for the BEST Thread of the day! :whoo::whoo:

Fun, fun idea!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Favortie TV Show - CSI 

Hobbies - 

Favortie Food - BBQ ribs

Flower - Daffodils

Season - SUMMER!!!! (oh, how I miss it!)

Vacation - Pensacola Beach

Crystal - Vases

Favorite Person - my aunt (other than my husband and kids)

Relaxation - watch TV or surf the web

Embarrasing moment - when my son went to the doctor in dirty clothes and hadn't washed his hair in 3 days 

Movie - Ghostbusters (the first movie I saw with my husband)

Where is your favorite place to be? home or the beach

My question: What's your biggest pet peeve??? people talking while eating or making noises while eating 

Favorite TV series? NCIS and the CSI's

Favorite AVON product? mine is the Tomorrow fragrance


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Psst!

To my fellow Project Runway addicts that sew.. did you all see the devastangly adorable Project Runway patterns at Simplicity???

http://www.simplicity.com/index.cfm?crit=1065&page=thumbnailCustom.cfm&id=1127&startrow=1

I want them all! I just need to wait for a 99 cents-each sale. lol

Kara


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Fav tv shows: Grays and Ugly Betty
Hobbies: Reading, sailing, fishing (anything on the water)
Fav food: Sushi
Season: Summer
Vacation: Surprise trip planned by DH to Puerto Rico
Crystal: Waterford decanter 
Relaxation: Shopping or dining out
Embarassing moment: too many to tell, they happen every day
Favorite flower: Stargazer Lily, I love how they smell
Movie: When Harry Met Sally
Favorite Place to be: Home with my family and dogs, but a nice cabin in the mountains would be just fine.
Pet peeve: liars and people who talk trash about other people to stir up trouble
Avon: My son and I use the skin products for acne, I forgot the name, I still break out occasionally
Favorite Person: DH

Question: What is your favorite holiday?


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Maureen...where do you stay in Lake Placid? The Mirror Lake Inn is is our favorite!! We spend a week there every summer. It's the best! They treat you like royalty & the spa is amazing!!!! We've been looking for property to build a log home on in the area, the only problem would be that it won't be nearly as luxurious as the MLI! My kids love bobsledding & taking the gondola to the top of Whiteface.

Kara...I never saw the Project Runway patterns. I've been in a sewing rut lately, but maybe this will inspire me to make the adorable little girls dress they show on the Simpicity site  I hate winter (as you all know.)...so I refuse to sew winter clothes. I start the kids summer wardrobes in February  

Ok...back to the topic at hand.:focus:

My favorite holiday: is 4th of July...it's my Mom's birthday too!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

This thread is getting to be fun..


Fav TV program: Boston Legal

Hobbbies: reading, writing

Favorite flower: Tuberose

Fav food: Indian, Ethiopean, Thai and Chinese

Season: Summer / Spring

Vacation: A year spent in Italy on Lake Como

Crystal: Spode,Waterford, Ainsley dinner pieces

Relaxation: eating out and watching a movie at home and reading

Embarassing moment: didn't recognize one of my friend's father when he showed up at my home without his dentures and his ever present hat that concealed his bald head....

Movie: You've got mail, Pride and Prejudice ( A & E) and Clueless

Favorite Place to be: Home 

Pet peeve: lack of courtesy 

Avon: N/A

Favorite Person: An east Indian saint from the 19th century

Fav Holiday: Festival of Lights in India and Christmas in the US


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Psst!
> 
> To my fellow Project Runway addicts that sew.. did you all see the devastangly adorable Project Runway patterns at Simplicity???
> 
> ...


How about, for the Project Runway people, which outfit was your favorite (or one of your favorites? The one that comes to mind immediately for me is Chris' Hershey dress. I thought that looked great.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

TV: 24

Food: Italian, seafood, chocolate and wine (wine is a major food group, right?)

Hobbies: reading, knitting, scrapbooking, boating

favorite season: Spring

China: don't have a favorite

Flower: Rose

Memorable vacation: we love to travel so there's many memorable ones but the favorites were probably the Pacific NW tour, Hawaii, Caymen Islands, and our trip to London, Paris, Amsterdam, and Italy. But the most "interesting" were when we found ourselves at Disney World with 2 little kids during Gay Days and the cruise we took only to find out half of the ship's passengers were cross-dressers...LOL!!

favorite person (not in my family): Jesus, Mother Teresa, Pope John Paul II 

Biggest surprise: Christmas morning a few years ago when, although my DH and I had decided to not buy each other a gift that year, I woke up to find a jewelry box on my night stand. I was so angry b/c I felt like an ass, not having bought him anything. I told him I didn't want it, he should take it back. He insisted it was just something really little, no big deal, so finally I opened it. Inside were car keys! He had made the deal earlier in the week and the new car had stayed on the lot. He got up in the middle of the night (without me waking!) to switch out my old "Mommy van" for the car he had bought for me (and I had been lusting for). I could not have been more shocked. I was so surprised and touched that I started crying. 

Favorite way to relax: reading on the beach or at home curled up on the sofa reading or knitting with Tessa beside me (although it would be more relaxing if she wasn't trying to chew my book or get my needles and/or yarn from me  Oh, and in the summer on our boat with my DH, a bottle of wine, some cheese and fruit, watching the sunset on the Ohio River...beautiful!

Most embarrassing moment: Hmmmmm.....

Favorite movie: I love movies and couldn't possibly pick just one

Favorite place to be: At our beach cottage

Pet peeve: when you see an arrow directing traffic to one lane b/c the other one will close and as most cars try to merge to one lane some a-hole shoots up the the soon to be closed lane to the front of the line...and someone lets them in!!! It offends my sense of justice. Oh, and I hate a messy house too. And teenagers sleeping all day. And house guests not offering to help or clean up after themselves - even if they are family.

What would I be doing a year from now? pretty much what I'm doing now but DH would be retired and we would spend half of the year here, and the other half at our beach cottage. And more traveling. With Tessa of course.

Favorite author: I am an avid reader of all genres except romance and sci-fi so I have way too many "favorites" to list. LOVE to read!

Favorite Avon product? I don't have one



My question: what would most people be surprised to learn about you?



My answer is that when my DH and I were dating we rode a motorcycle and went on many day trips. Yep, me, the biker chick. (I'm pretty cautious now so it seems out of character)



P.S. Marj, my 90 year old Mom and I play Scrabble every week and she can beat me!


----------



## havaTaffy (Dec 13, 2007)

Favorite TV Show: Monk
Hobbies: knitting, reading and Havanese Forum (yeah!)
Favorite Food: Indian food and Thai food
Favorite Flower: vanda orchids
Favorite Season: Autumn
Favorite Vacation: Istanbul, Tuscany and Hawaii
Crystal: none
Favorite Person: my Beloved and my family
Embarrasing moment: poking someone else in the bum--I thought he was my hubby (they were both wearing white pants). :doh:
Movie: Billy Elliot, Evan Almighty
Where is your favorite place to be: home
What's your biggest pet peeve: someone cutting in line
Favorite author: Shannon Hale
Favorite holiday: Christmas!!!

What's your favorite dessert?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jan wrote: "P.S. Marj, my 90 year old Mom and I play Scrabble every week and she can beat me!"

*** Too cool!!! I wish I still had one of my grandmothers around. She loved word games too.

I'll answer these latest questions...

Favorite author: Dr. Christian Northrup

Favorite holiday: Christmas

What's your favorite dessert? ONLY ONE????? Tiramisu, pecan pie, ALL pies, anything chewy, chocolatey, crunchy and/or meltingly smooth....... sorry..... can't pick just one! 

*My question: * What will your vacation be this year - if you are taking one?


----------

